
FCC is talking about everything but the imminent repeal of its internet privacy - Errorcod3
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/23/the-fcc-is-talking-about-everything-but-the-imminent-repeal-of-its-internet-privacy-rules/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13942345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13942345)

